# Removing paint from Mazzer



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

I am just wondering what product people on here have used or would use to strip the paint on a mazzer super Jolly?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

> The baked on paint Mazzer uses doesn't respond well to liquid strippers unless you use something really aggressive. Best bet is to take it outside & sand it down with an orbital sander.


http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/how-easy-to-strip-paint-off-mazzer-t28457.html


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I know a couple of people who have attempted this who have in hindsight said pay for it to be done.


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/how-easy-to-strip-paint-off-mazzer-t28457.html


Guess i'll be doing a 'bit' of sanding over the next week then!!


----------



## Lewis (Sep 6, 2012)

I can defiantly vouch for letting someone else do it. If the paint work in not too beat up they won't have to sand it all the way back to metal. Check out my royal that I had repainted http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=14863


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Are you going to be painting it yourself? I took mine to a car body shop to get sprayed and the guy said he'd rather strip it himself than me do a half arsed job of it


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Are you going to be painting it yourself? I took mine to a car body shop to get sprayed and the guy said he'd rather strip it himself than me do a half arsed job of it


wonder what they use? caustic soda bath perhaps. good for paint stripping but real nasty stuff


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Surely some bead-blasting action will get the job done in a beautifully uniform and quick way? Either a bare chassis or suitably masked will be all you need to do...


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

A few things:

- I started stripping mine with paint stripper. Had to leave it overnight and still didn't do a great job and the fumes meant that wasn't a goer

- I then switched to sanding with a random orbit sander. This is also slow and creates a lot of mess (thick dust).

- It is my understanding that caustic soda dissolves aluminium (used it to dissolve an old alloy seat post which had welded itself into my steel frame). I also believe the mazzer bodies are aluminium so I wouldn't use caustic soda for risk of dissolving it!

- If you're planning on painting yourself have you worked out how much paint you need? You'll need an etching primer and then a couple of cans of the main colour. You can spend hours stripping it yourself then spend £30 or more on paint when for £50-60 you can get it professionally bead blasted and repainted.

I've said this a few times now. It is very possible to do a good job yourself but unless you have a lot of time and not much money it makes more sense to get it done professionally!


----------



## Lewis (Sep 6, 2012)

I defiantly echo lookseehear, I shelled out £80 on my paint job inc prep and it is totally worth it, I wouldn't waste my time on trying to do it myself


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

The only thing that is putting me off from taking it into a shop is that it will need the motor to be removed...I have heard that this can be quite a tricky job...can anyone confirm this?

Cheers


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The motor on the SJ have to be baked out to remove them. I think it's possible for it to be re-painted with the motor in place and everything just masked off.

Can anyone confirm either way.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Can have it painted masked aye,and the motor is a pain in the arse to take out of the SJ


----------

